# Shark troubles



## picklefisher (Sep 25, 2004)

We need some shark advice. We own a house in a canal community near Rockport and several neighbors have recently spotted a rather large (maybe 4 feet long) bull shark chasing trout and reds in the green underwater lights at night. We don't mind the shark except that quite a few people and their dogs swim in the canals. Since the swimming happens during the daytime, hopefully the shark isn't there at the same time. But you never know. Any ideas on how to get rid of the guy other than killing him?


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

You can try to catch him.


----------



## Tunakilla (May 22, 2004)

You can catch the shark, but you'll more than likely soon find out that the one you caught probably has lots of friends. Where there is one, there is bound to be more. And there is probably some bigger ones in there too.


----------



## picklefisher (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm afraid you're right about him having friends. Again, my only concern is people and pets swimming in the canals.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

catchem, clean him, grill him for the neighborhood


----------



## picklefisher (Sep 25, 2004)

Are bulls good to eat?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

People swim with sharks all the time, they just dont know it.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

Is it in Key Allegro or a community along the intracoastal?


----------



## picklefisher (Sep 25, 2004)

It's in City by the Sea, along the Intracoastal. We're south of Palm Harbor and Bahia Bay.


----------



## predator22 (Feb 2, 2005)

I just would be very cautious about swimming and I would for sure not let the dogs in the water for awhile. The chances are probably pretty small of an attack, but if you know there is a possibility of having a pet mistaken for a trout sandwich, why take the chance of being completely horrified as fido takes his final swim.


----------



## picklefisher (Sep 25, 2004)

I agree. From what I've read, sharks really respond to the erratic splashing that dogs make.


----------



## cacciato71 (May 13, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it too much during the day. THose sharks have found a feeding opportunity around lights. They probably cruise that area all night long and then back-off in the daytime.


----------



## troutkiller (Mar 23, 2005)

*The only good shark is a dead shark*

catch it & kill it , then throw it back ......... him & all of his friends


----------



## picklefisher (Sep 25, 2004)

The dolphins beat them to it. They're frequently up and down the canals for easy meals but I think the shark is a recent interloper. One person said he saw a dolphin and a shark fighting in the canal at night. That was a couple of months ago.


----------



## Rine_Everett (Jun 3, 2004)

troutkiller said:


> catch it & kill it , then throw it back ......... him & all of his friends


Sorry TK, in Texas sharks are a game fish and as such it is illegal to waste the fish. The only way to avoid swimming with sharks is to swim in a lake, pond, river, or pool that is not and never was attached to any ocean. Like they say..."once you enter the water, you are part of the food chain, and not necessarily at the top"


----------



## Brian Castille (May 27, 2004)

During "swimming season" there are sharks EVERYWHERE on the Texas coast. I'd be willing to bet that you are within 200 yards of a shark most of the time when you're swimming in saltwater. If the water in Texas was as clear as Destin, everyone would be too scared to get in the water due to shark sightings everywhere. Good thing the water isn't THAT clear! Haha. I wouldn't worry about the shark. What good would it do to get rid of a single shark? How do you even know it's the same shark every time? I bet killing a shark to keep it out of your lights is about the same as killing a racoon to stay out of your garbage. No matter how many you kill, a racoon is still going to get in your garbage.


----------



## picklefisher (Sep 25, 2004)

Obviously we don't know if it's the same shark but he was swimming around the same lights so there's some chance it is. One of the guys on that canal said today that he was swimming at 10:30 p.m. Saturday but will definitely NOT do that again. He's going to try to catch it this coming weekend. He mentioned a bloody roast on a big hook.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Tag him with a spear through the head and see if he swims back to later be identified.


----------



## rockportbob (Aug 2, 2005)

Aransas Bay has lots of sharks right now. Caught a 5'10" bull last wednesday and lost several others just off Mud Island.


----------



## nutnu (Aug 2, 2005)

troutkiller said:


> catch it & kill it , then throw it back ......... him & all of his friends


yeah, but i think that only works on people, it works the opposite with sharks...not to mention the fine that "Rev" mentioned earlier...and the fact that it's a pretty crappy thing to do.
i think that comment should just be kept to yourself.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

picklefisher said:


> Obviously we don't know if it's the same shark but he was swimming around the same lights so there's some chance it is. One of the guys on that canal said today that he was swimming at 10:30 p.m. Saturday but will definitely NOT do that again. He's going to try to catch it this coming weekend. He mentioned a bloody roast on a big hook.


If he really mentioned a roast on a hook, he's been watching too much TV.
Keep the roast and cook it and I'll come over. Catch the shark , eat the roast , and get the girl. Just like in the movies.


----------



## picklefisher (Sep 25, 2004)

Ya, he really mentioned a roast but he's a big kidder so it was prolly in jest.


----------



## Evdog (Mar 11, 2005)

*Stray Dog*

I think the neighbors should cough up that little poodle that constantly barks and irritates everyone else. Knit him a little coat out of mono with hooks attached all over then let him go for his nightly swim. Can attach his leash of about 400 lb 7-49 stranded cable followed closely with 80 lb Spectra Power Pro. Of course that all needs to be attached to the leash retractor (Penn Senator 9/0 or better).

This way you not only get rid of that stupid little yelping dog, but also get a nice shark steak out of it.


----------



## picklefisher (Sep 25, 2004)

Hmmm. Sounds like you've been to CBTS. I know exactly which dog you mean. I'll forward this plan to David.


----------

